# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  sat  na serveru

## Moover

Čini  mi se da sat na serveru ne ide dobro... napisao sam maloprije post u 21:12, kad sam otvorio temu, piše da sam poslao u 21:00...

Isto tako, ovo pišem u 21:15, baš me zanima koliko će prikazati...  :/

----------


## MalaSirena

Promijeni si u profilu na GMT +1

----------


## Moover

> Promijeni si u profilu na GMT +1


I to će mi onda pomaknut vijeme postanja za 15minuta unazad?  :/

----------


## Moover

> MalaSirena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Promijeni si u profilu na GMT +1
> 
> 
> I to će mi onda pomaknut vijeme postanja za 15minuta unazad?  :/


Odnosno, 12 minuta naprijed...

----------


## petarpan

> Moover prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MalaSirena prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Laughing:  
površno čitanje, to ti je   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

moover je u pravu
trebamo negdje pronaci tih 12 minuta

----------


## MalaSirena

sori, malo sam si krivo zabrijala jer ja nisam imala dobro podešen sat   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Moover

Jel popravljeno?   :Grin:  

(sad je 21:15)

----------


## ZO

ne
kod mene je 20:14  8)

----------


## leonisa

hm...ali i moj na kompu zuri....ajme asimilirao se s forumom koliko sam na njemu  :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

sada je točno 0:02....   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

sada je tocno 00:04
ali komp uredno lovi neko online vrijeme od 00:09  :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

> sada je tocno 00:04
> ali komp uredno lovi neko online vrijeme od 00:09


a pogledaj šta ti piše, kad si postala... 11:51.... o tome ja pričam...

----------


## leonisa

znam. al ja pricam i o tome kako mi sat na kompu stalno zuri pa se pitam koliko ima vremenskih rupa u vremenskim zonama  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## upornamama

Kod mene je sat 17 minuta u minusu. :?

----------


## Amalthea

Koji sat?






























 :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

bioloski?  :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

jos uvijek mi nije jasno kako...bar sam ustimala ovaj na kompu pa ne juri vise  :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

:Laughing:

----------


## Moover

Ja sam u 2008., roda forum još uvijek u 2007...   :Laughing:

----------


## Tanči

> Ja sam u 2008., roda forum još uvijek u 2007...


i kod mene   :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

evo nas u novoj i tu

----------


## anchie76

A ja ne mogu vjerovati da ste vi docekali NG na forumu   :Laughing:  

Ovisnici jedni   :Grin:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> A ja ne mogu vjerovati da ste vi docekali NG na forumu   
> 
> Ovisnici jedni


čuj kad imaš dijete s temperaturom koje malo kunja, malo skače, MM-kojeg hvata viroza pa puno kunja, ništa ne skače, katastrofalan TV program, onda je to jedan od izbora
sigurno bi bilo ljepše negdje feštati
ali srećom baš se bila okupila lijepa ekipica

----------


## sorciere

> A ja ne mogu vjerovati da ste vi docekali NG na forumu   
> 
> Ovisnici jedni


ma jok ovisnici   :Grin:  ... malo humanitarno društvo, koje je lovu doniralo u dobre svrhe, i nije nam bilo bitno di smo za novu...   :Wink:

----------


## ZO

nema ništa novo?
kod mene je 20:27, a tu sam mlađa skoro pola sata...

----------


## Rene2

Meni isto ne štima.

A sat nak ompu mi je podeše po satelitskom.

Evo, sad je kod mene 9:05 AM

----------


## kahna

Ja sam isto skužila da se ne poklapa sat, al me to ne zabrinjava   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

mene to toliko muči da već tjedan dana ne spavam... brine me ta vremenska rupa...  :/

----------


## anchie76

> mene to toliko muči da već tjedan dana ne spavam... brine me ta vremenska rupa...  :/


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

a da zaspes i odsanjas rjesenje  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Moover je napisala/o: 
> mene to toliko muči da već tjedan dana ne spavam... brine me ta vremenska rupa...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

 :Taps:

----------


## Moover

> a da zaspes i odsanjas rjesenje


Ma, znam ja rješenje, ali nemam admin password na web serveru...  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> Ja sam isto skužila da se ne poklapa sat, al me to ne zabrinjava


Ma što ste se vi zabrinuli sa tamo nekom čukom?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:

----------


## Moover

pa ja velim da me to izjeda... kao zona sumraka... napišem nešt u 21:14, a ono piše da sam napisao u 20:44..... brrrr, jezivo...   :Grin:

----------


## Dodirko

Äjde izdržite još malo...... za koji dan (slijedeći vikend ako se ne varam) biti će sve uredu.

----------


## MarikaPika

Evo,ja cekala i ne docekala......sada je 3.57......a na forumskom je.....ah,da prvo moram poslati post  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Sad je sat podesen. U profilu namjestite GMT+2 i sve bi trebalo biti tocno   :Smile:

----------


## Moover

dakle, ovo pišem u 20:12....  :Smile:

----------


## maria71

a ja u 21.18

da vidimo

----------


## maria71

ideš, beba

napokon u suglasju

----------


## kahna

aha  :D  :D  :D  22:46

----------


## anchie76

Kahna tvoj sat ne valja   :Laughing:

----------


## marta

14:32

----------


## anchie76

Jesi i ti disleksicna na brojeve (opet zaboravih kak se to u stvari zove) kao ja?  pa si u stvari htjela napisati 14:23   :Grin:

----------


## kahna

> Jesi i ti disleksicna na brojeve (opet zaboravih kak se to u stvari zove) kao ja?  pa si u stvari htjela napisati 14:23


Mislim da je.
A moj sat?
Čini mi se kasni min. ili su sec. u pitanju?
15:03

----------


## kahna

:Embarassed:

----------


## anchie76

:Grin:

----------


## Ariens

19.49.

----------


## ici

Nisam vidjela ovaj topic pa sam otvorilča novi,molim moderatorice da ga izbrišu.(SOORY!!!)

Primjetila sam da kad se napiše odgovor na post vrijeme odgovora je još na zimskom vremenu(pdf potpomognuta) umjeto 8:15 je 7:15

----------


## ivarica

to namjesti sama u svom profilu

----------


## ici

Ok  Thanks!

----------


## kahna

Da vidim dal još kasnim minutu?
10:06

----------


## kahna

:D  :D

----------


## Nina20

22:34

----------

